# croquer (manger)



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Une drôle de question, mais... le verbe _croquer_ ne l'utilise-t-on qu'à propos des aliments croquants ou croustillants ?  Selon Le Trésor, le verbe signifie : « _Broyer sous la dent avec un bruit sec et cassant_. »  Pour en illustrer l'usage, Le Trésor donne des exemples de syntagmes utilisant ce verbe :  « SYNT. _Croquer des biscottes, des biscuits, des bonbons, un croûton, des dragées, des gaufrettes, un morceau de sucre, une poire verte, une pomme, des radis._ »  En d'autres termes, des aliments plus ou moins croustillants.

Je pose la question parce que je viens de tomber sur ceci :

« Entre deux doigts, il pêcha la rondelle de citron qui flottait dans le verre de Coca et la *croqua* avant de boire.  »

Le choix du verbe 'croquer' ici me semble un peu bizarre, ou je me trompe ?  Peut-on _croquer_, par exemple, une banane mûre ?? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonsoir Pierre,

Le Trésor n'a pas tort... mais il passe apparemment à côté d'une acception familière, voire argotique, où croquer signifie simplement manger, en y ajoutant une notion de plaisir, de gourmandise.

Cela dit, la rondelle de citron (à tout le moins l'écorce) croquera bel et bien sous la dent !

Et pour finir, un gamin affamé croquera pour son goûter une banane, oui !


----------



## tilt

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Cela dit, la rondelle de citron (à tout le moins l'écorce) croquera bel et bien sous la dent !!


C'est précisément ce que je me suis dit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Et moi je me dis que la personne croquera la pulpe sans entamer l'écorce justement. (En tout cas, c'est ce que je fais moi avec les rondelles de citron!)

_Croquer_ et _manger_ ne sont donc pas synonymes pour moi dans ce cas.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec MC.  Je fais pareil. 

Il me semble que dans ce contexte, _croquer_ a le sens de _mordre_ _dans_.  Je me trompe?


----------



## Pierre Simon

Merci infiniment à toutes et à tous


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] Il me semble que dans ce contexte, _croquer_ a le sens de _mordre_ _dans_.  Je me trompe?


Mais oui. Et le TLFi donnait bien aussi cette définition (il faut tout lire, Pierre Simon ! ) :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> *2.* _P. ext., fam._ _Croquer (à belles dents)._ Manger et _en partic._ manger avec appétit, dévorer.


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais oui. Et le TLFi donnait bien aussi cette définition (il faut tout lire, Pierre Simon ! ) :
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TLFi*
> *2.* _P. ext., fam._ _Croquer (à belles dents)._ Manger et _en partic._ manger avec appétit, dévorer.
Click to expand...

Sauf que je trouve un peu étrange de "manger avec appétit" ou "dévorer" une simple rondelle de citron.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> Sauf que je trouve un peu étrange de "manger avec appétit" ou "dévorer" une simple rondelle de citron.


Tu n'es pas l'auteur, et moi non plus ! 
Mais au contraire, l'emploi de croquer pourrait être tout à fait justifié en imaginant que la personne qui boit sa boisson gazeuse marron n'a pas seulement soif mais aussi grand faim... elle montrerait par ce geste qu'il est temps de passer à table !


----------



## Pierre Simon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais oui. Et le TLFi donnait bien aussi cette définition (il faut tout lire, Pierre Simon ! ) :



Eh oui, tu as raison !  Je fais de mon mieux, Karine, je fais de mon mieux.  Désolé


----------



## tilt

Cette phrase m'évoque vraiment le geste nonchalant de quelqu'un qui sirote un coca.
C'est sans doute pour ça que je continue à voir dans le _croquer_, le craquement discret de l'écorce du citron.

Pierre Simon, le contexte te permet-il d'en savoir plus sur la situation ?


----------



## Pierre Simon

tilt said:


> Pierre Simon, le contexte te permet-il d'en savoir plus sur la situation ?



Bonjour Tilt  

Je crois vous avoir déjà donné la phrase clé, citée dans ma question.  A mon avis, les phrases adjacentes n'ajoutent pas beaucoup, mais les voici.

L'échange qui suit se déroule entre deux hommes qui sont attablés dans le bar d'un hotel :

« P, méfiant, attendait la suite.  Entre deux doigts, il pêcha la rondelle de citron qui flottait dans le verre de Coca et la croqua avant de boire.
- Toujours cette habitude, ricana Archie.
Voyant P hausser les sourcils, il ajouta :
- Avec le citron. »

Est-ce que ça t'aide ?


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, je n'ai compris ni « avaler avec appétit », ni « croquer l'écorce » (peut-être parce que je ne la mangerais pas, l'écorce).

Je continue de penser qu'ici, _croquer_ est l'équivalent de « _mordre dans la pulpe_ ». _



Mordre dans : arracher avec les dents une partie de (qqch.). 

Click to expand...

_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pierre Simon said:


> [...] Est-ce que ça t'aide ?


Ça démontre que le gars en question à l'habitude de toujours boulotter(*) sa rondelle de citron ! 

(*) manger, en argot.


----------



## itka

Une autre interprétation ? Moi, en lisant ça, je comprends surtout qu'il attaque sa rondelle _avec les dents_. Ça s'oppose à ce que ferait toute personne normale p Moi, par exemple !) qui se contenterait de suçoter du bout des lèvres un truc aussi désagréable qu'une rondelle de citron !


----------



## Nicomon

itka (bonjour ), tu l'as écrit en d'autres mots, mais c'est exactement ce que je comprends et que je voulais dire par « _mordre dans_ ».


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Une autre interprétation ? Moi, en lisant ça, je comprends surtout qu'il attaque sa rondelle _avec les dents_. Ça s'oppose à ce que ferait toute personne normale p Moi, par exemple !) qui se contenterait de suçoter du bout des lèvres un truc aussi désagréable qu'une rondelle de citron !


Preuve en est donc faite: je ne suis pas normal…  (Mais ça, vous le saviez déjà! ) Heureusement, je ne suis pas tout seul… 

Bref, je comprends toujours la même chose: la personne mord sa rondelle (= l'attaque avec les dents) pour en arracher la pulpe et laisser l'écorce de côté.


----------



## itka

Mais nous sommes d'accord sur la phrase, MC (et Nico, aussi) !  
La personne attaque sa rondelle avec les dents... Nous divergeons simplement quant aux motivations de l'auteur. 
Soit il souligne qu'elle _aime_ mordre dans l'acide et manger la pulpe en laissant l'écorce, soit il montre que, à la différence de beaucoup de gens, elle _ne craint pas_ de le faire !
Bref, ça revient au même.

Quant à aimer le goût acide du citron... beurk ! Non, tu n'es pas normal !


----------



## tilt

Il est vrai qu'on tourne un peu en rond pour pas grand chose ! La question de Pierre Simon était de savoir si le verbe _croquer_ nous semblait malvenu, ce n'est pas le cas, de toute évidence. Il faudrait peut-être en rester là, non ?

(et sinon, je soutiens MC à 100 % : le citron c'est bon, mangez-en)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On est tous d'accord pour ne pas trouver incongru l'usage de croquer ici. 
En tout cas, l'auteur n'a pas dit qu'il suçotait sa rondelle de citron, c'est donc qu'il y met bien les dents, oui. 
L'interprétation est ensuite subjective, comme d'hab', je suis bien d'accord avec tilt !  
Mais n'est-ce pas aussi ce qui est chouette quand on lit un bouquin, que les interprétations puissent diverger en fonction du lecteur ?

Il en va de même pour l'appréciation de l'acidité d'un citron : ça dépend de la qualité du citron et du palais du goûteur ! 

(ça me rappelle un slogan, ça... Ah, oui : les quenelles PJ...!  )


----------

